# Pidgin & Yahoo protocol



## al7oot (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi,

I have installed pidgin 2.5.5 and it worked well with the MSN protocol.However, when I added my new yahoo account (@rocketmail.com), nothing happened; pidgin was trying to establish a connection with yahoo server but with no luck. It remained trying to connect for about 20 minutes before I decided to delete the account in order to abort the connection. I opened the debug window and I got the following codes:

```
(21:01:08) proxy: Connecting to scs.msg.yahoo.com:5050.
(21:01:09) yahoo: 111 bytes to read, rxlen is 131
(21:01:09) yahoo: Yahoo Service: 0x57 Status: 1
(21:01:09) yahoo: yahoo status: 12
(21:01:13) util: Writing file accounts.xml to directory /home/al7oot/.purple
(21:01:13) util: Writing file /home/al7oot/.purple/accounts.xml
(21:01:13) util: Writing file blist.xml to directory /home/al7oot/.purple
(21:01:13) util: Writing file /home/al7oot/.purple/blist.xml
```

Has anyone faced a similar problem with Yahoo protocol?

Thanks


----------



## Voltar (Aug 16, 2009)

There were issues with Yahoo in 2.5.5 if I recall, you may want to update to 2.5.8 and see if the problem persists.


----------



## RandomSF (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, al7oot is right.  The Yahoo problems existed as far as 2.5.7, but seem to be gone in 2.5.8.


----------



## al7oot (Aug 16, 2009)

RandomSF said:
			
		

> Yes, al7oot is right.  The Yahoo problems existed as far as 2.5.7, but seem to be gone in 2.5.8.



I installed it using the following code:

```
pkg_add -r pidgin
```
So, how can I upgrade pidgin if this package is the most recent version of pidgin in the freebsd repository? Do you recommend that I go to pidgin web page, download and install the latest source code?


----------



## Voltar (Aug 16, 2009)

al7oot said:
			
		

> I installed it using the following code:
> 
> ```
> pkg_add -r pidgin
> ...



Use the ports collection would be the best way to go.


----------



## al7oot (Aug 16, 2009)

Voltar said:
			
		

> Use the ports collection would be the best way to go.



As advised, I tried to port install pidgin but sysinstall started to download the source code of pidgin 2.5.5. Then I had to reboot my bsd box in order to abort the download and avoid the installation.

What can I do now? :\


----------



## RandomSF (Aug 16, 2009)

It does not appear that your ports tree is up-to-date.  Use portsnap to update the ports tree, and then try upgrading.  

Even better, install portmaster and use it to upgrade pidgin.


----------



## roddierod (Aug 16, 2009)

al7oot said:
			
		

> As advised, I tried to port install pidgin but sysinstall started to download the source code of pidgin 2.5.5. Then I had to reboot my bsd box in order to abort the download and avoid the installation.
> 
> What can I do now? :\



You shouldn't use sysinstall after the initial installation. 
You didn't have to reboot to stop a download, you should have just switched to a different console CTRL + ATL + F# and killed the process.


----------



## netgooroo (Aug 17, 2009)

RandomSF said:
			
		

> Yes, al7oot is right.  The Yahoo problems existed as far as 2.5.7, but seem to be gone in 2.5.8.



Not so, 

I have recently upgraded my pidgin to 2.5.8 and now just today, I'm getting the non connection issue once again. This is getting really annoying not being able to connect to yahoo servers.  

One note, I use Linux Mint but, Pidgin is still the same. If anyone finds a work around for this, I would love ton know. 

Netgooroo


----------



## SIFE (Aug 18, 2009)

i have some problem .


----------



## netgooroo (Aug 19, 2009)

*solved!!*

So, I have several yahoo accounts and I went to add one of them the other day to my Pidgin and I noticed in the pager address it had the old address in there. I thought to myself, "surely, the old address is still not working". Well, I tried it and sure enough, BAM! connection city...  So, if you have changed your pager server address, just take the "new" address that you had in there and leave it blank and hit the save button and then try to log in to yahoo then. Pidgin will reset the pager server address to the old one on it's own and it seems to work now. No thanks to Yahoo for not tellin us that they were gonna be making the old address hot again..  :\

Anyway, hope that helps. 
*netgooroo*


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2009)

You may want to check this:
http://www.pidgin.im/news/security/?id=34

(The bug allows remote code execution)


----------



## al7oot (Aug 20, 2009)

RandomSF said:
			
		

> It does not appear that your ports tree is up-to-date.  Use portsnap to update the ports tree, and then try upgrading.
> 
> Even better, install portmaster and use it to upgrade pidgin.



Thanks RandomSF for the advice, the problem was resolved using the following codes as root

```
portsnap fetch extract
portsnap fetch update
pkg_remove libpurple
cd /usr/ports/net-im/libpurple/ && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/net-im/pidgin/ && make install clean
```

Now I have installed the latest version of pidgin and libpurple 2.5.8. It's running smoothly on my bsd box and the yahoo protocol is working as charm :e.


----------



## Voltar (Aug 20, 2009)

For what it's worth, Pidgin/libpurple is at version 2.6.1 right now, I don't believe it's made it into the ports tree yet.


----------



## al7oot (Aug 20, 2009)

Voltar said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, Pidgin/libpurple is at version 2.6.1 right now, I don't believe it's made it into the ports tree yet.



Thanks Voltar, you're right the latest version is 2.6.1. I didn't realise that when I posted my reply. For now, I'm happy with version 2.5.8 :e.


----------

